# Mortising Router Bits



## grumpy6165 (17 May 2022)

I'm expermenting with making tenon and mortise joints on a Rutland Router Table. I seem to have cracked the motise part with a Yonico upcut sprial bit. For the tenon I have noted the 
Whiteside 1304 Mortising bit seems to be popular. But would welcome any other ideas from the learned members of the forum.


----------



## johnnyb (21 May 2022)

the leigh fmt uses spiral upcuts for both bigger is better for tenons though.


----------



## Oddbod (19 Jul 2022)

I've just now ordered the Whiteside bit(also for use in the Rutland's table, with a Trend T11 fitted). Alternatives appear to be sadly lacking in the UK.
If it does what I want, I'll pick up a couple more.


----------

